# Delilah



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's one of my does.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a pretty roman nose!

(I like the roman nose on nubians!)


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.  She's my baby. She's the one that'll be bred to Saada Bearly Bruin.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She's really cute! Is her face really two different colors like that?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The bottom picture is especially nice- very good looking girl.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!  Yes her face is two difference colors. 3 if you count the red, black, and then the light color


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a very unique girl!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very pretty!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! 


Yup she is unique.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww she's so gorgeous!!!! Very unique indeed!!!


----------

